

TSA responds to blogger who rendered $1B of nude body scanners useless - kemper
http://www.bgr.com/2012/03/08/blogger-shows-the-world-how-to-sneak-anything-past-tsas-nude-body-scanners-video/

======
ImprovedSilence
I'd hardly call that a response... What's that quote about if your job depends
on not understanding something, there's no way in a million years you are
going to understand it?

~~~
leephillips
It is difficult to get a man to understand something when his salary depends
on his not understanding it. \-- Upton Sinclair
<http://www.goodreads.com/author/quotes/23510.Upton_Sinclair>

------
jack-r-abbit
Making the title in HN different than the actual article title is misleading.
One could argue that it is link baiting. I've watch that dudes video. If the
article's real title had been presented on HN, I would not have clicked it
since I didn't need to see it again. I don't think the TSA's "response" in the
article is even a response and certainly not worthy of a headline... I imagine
if it was headline worthy, BGR would have used THAT in their title. Shame.

------
awongh
_While speaking with Digital Trends, a TSA spokeswoman called the video “a
crude attempt to allegedly show how to circumvent TSA screening procedures.”
She continued, “TSA conducts extensive testing of all screening technologies
in the laboratory and at airports prior to rolling them out the field. Imaging
technology has caught many items large and small, and is one of the most
effective tools available to detect metallic and non-metallic items, such as
the greatest threat to aviation, explosives."_

...so, they respond by saying nothing of substance.

------
Lazare
Yeah, that's not a TSA response; just a canned one liner from a PR droid. The
only real content there is the video which has already been discussed to death
here on HN[1].

1: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3673462>

------
jimktrains2
They didn't respond to anything and it was a single sentence of fluff.

